# Any other Disney fine art collectors?



## Frances999

I love the artwork from Collectors Editions by artists such as Peter Ellenshaw and James Coleman. My favourite piece is "Mickey's Dream". I love the new Disney artwork released by Tim Rogerson as well.

Does anybody else collect Disney fine art?


----------



## ~Kathie

I love most of it, but can't afford it.    

I do have that David Doss that is in your signature and several of his other works.  The Doss works I have are all prints.


----------



## Frances999

~Kathie said:
			
		

> I love most of it, but can't afford it.
> 
> I do have that David Doss that is in your signature and several of his other works.  The Doss works I have are all prints.


I have the print in my signature too. I love the seaside pictures by Doss as well   

The Disney fine art is certainly pricey but there is a place over here in England which often has a sale on them a couple of times a year (around 25% off). eBay occasionaly has some good prices too


----------



## Figment2

I was chatting with David Doss over Christmas weekend.  He's working on a Minnie snow woman to match the Mickey Snowman.  Hopes to have it done by October, 2006.

Cyn


----------



## SueEllen

I purchased a few of those David Doss pictures on art.com for a great price (and free shipping)  I now have all of his Disney prints (and a Minnie Snowwoman would be great.)

I collect a lot of the Disney artwork (cells, prints, lithos, posters, etc.)  I have run out of space on my walls for it now.

Sue Ellen


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

The only thing I have is the Thomas Kinkade that's in my siggie (thanks to a fellow DIS'er that picked it up for me @ DL).  Until recently, I never even realized there were so many beautiful pieces of artwork available...you can bet I'll be on the lookout for more of it now!


----------



## Luv2Roam

I don't own what I would call Disney fine art, as I spend too much on pins!   
We love looking in the Art of Disney.
Here is a photo I snapped just the other day that I thought many would like:





[/IMG]


----------



## mickeyfan2

I own the Snow White cottage painting by Peter Ellenshaw.


----------



## Frances999

Luv2Roam said:
			
		

> I don't own what I would call Disney fine art, as I spend too much on pins!
> We love looking in the Art of Disney.
> Here is a photo I snapped just the other day that I thought many would like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That is a great pice by Allison Lefcort. I have the "Making Magic" giclee by her which features Sorcerer Mickey. That one must be an original, as I don't see it listed for sale as a giclee on any websites. I bet it costs a lot of $$$$!


----------



## Frances999

mickeyfan2 said:
			
		

> I own the Snow White cottage painting by Peter Ellenshaw.


I love that piece, but left it too late and it retired before I could get it. I have seen them selling for over $2,000! It's beautiful


----------



## Frances999

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> The only thing I have is the Thomas Kinkade that's in my siggie (thanks to a fellow DIS'er that picked it up for me @ DL).  Until recently, I never even realized there were so many beautiful pieces of artwork available...you can bet I'll be on the lookout for more of it now!


That picture is wonderful! Is it a giclee on canvas? The colors are beautiful.


----------



## mickeyfan2

Frances999 said:
			
		

> I love that piece, but left it too late and it retired before I could get it. I have seen them selling for over $2,000! It's beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Frances999 said:
			
		

> That picture is wonderful! Is it a giclee on canvas? The colors are beautiful.



Mine is the giclee (the canvas was a bit too costly for me!), but it is the 28X42, so it really stands out in the room.  The colors are fabulous (especially when you see it in person) and there are 50 hidden Mickey's within the artwork.  I've only found about 20 of them so far...so I'll have to make it a goal to find them all.


----------



## MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER

We have 3 Ellenshaw paintings:  Glass Castle, Mickey's Dream, Walt's Magic Moment.


----------



## TheLionKing

I have been collecting Disney art work which includes the limited edition cels, production art work and other fine art items for about 15 years.

I really do miss the Disneyana Conventions.


----------



## msuspartan1983

Hi, I have a Thomas Kinkade 18x27 Gallery Proof of the Disneyland Castle that I'd like to sell.  Does anyone know how to go about that?  Thanks!!


----------



## doombuggy

> That is a great piece by Allison Lefcort. I have the "Making Magic" giclee by her which features Sorcerer Mickey. That one must be an original, as I don't see it listed for sale as a giclee on any websites. I bet it costs a lot of $$$$!



It looks like that photo was taken at The ARt of Disney in Epcot.  There is an original unframed canvas of Jack Sparrow at TAOD in Downtown Disney.  It's large (4'x5" maybe?) and I want to say it's at least $2500.  Framed prints of the painting (2'x2') are supposed to be coming to that store soon.  Apparently they had the unframed prints a few months ago.  The one in the photograph may be one of those prints that was framed to be sold in that shop.

I have some cels and other art from Disney as well.


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

DH just bought me two on our 2005 trip.  Both are giclee but are absolutley beautiful.  I wanted to get some of the Peter Ellenshaw Winnie the Pooh ones, as I have started to collect them in the poster ones.  Well I couldn't find any of the Pooh ones I wanted.  So I found this great one of Bambi in the forest when it was all covered with snow.  When I saw it, I knew that was one that I had to have as Bambi was DS18 favorite movie when he was a kid.  And it was our first family trip without him since he is in college.  The other is one of the castle with Tink also.  They are all dated and numbered.  The Bambi one only has 195 made, the castle one has only 95.  I love them and we are going to give them to our kids when they are older.  Of course DS will get the Bambi one!!!!  Can't wait to buy more!!!


----------



## SandraVB79

I don't own any of the "fine art" ones yet, but I absolutely love the one of the castle they currently sell in DL (isn't that the kinkade one?) and there is one from sorcerer Mickey I absolutely adore, I think it's been called "summoning the stars".

One day, I'll win the lottery and be able to buy it!


----------



## Beachangel

Frances999 said:
			
		

> That is a great pice by Allison Lefcort. I have the "Making Magic" giclee by her which features Sorcerer Mickey. That one must be an original, as I don't see it listed for sale as a giclee on any websites. I bet it costs a lot of $$$$!



I collect Allison Lefcort too.  I also have "Making Magic" in my collection.  Love her work.


----------



## Sleeping Jedi Beauty

I love Disney art.  Someday I'd love to own an original cel from Sleeping Beauty, but for now, I content myself with affordable nicely done pictures that I found at Prints Plus in my local mall.  So far I have _A Moment to Remember_(Aurora in pink dress with floral crown), _Woodland Dance_, _Both a little scared_(Belle and Beast dancing), the Best Buy lithograph that came with Cinderella, and a Disney store lithograph I won off ebay with Aurora and Philip in the forest with the castle in the background.


----------



## Craigdarroch

I have been collecting tons of Disney artwork over the years. My most recent addition is a watercolor of the French Courtyard in Epcot by Larry Dotson.

I also have a couple from Disneyland...one of the Castle at twilight and another of the "Partners" statue with the castle behind it by John Hench.

And I got the Christian Reese Lassen one with the Little Mermaid called "Under The Sea".

My DH bought the poster with the 4 castles from WDW, DL, DLP, and TDL on it.

We also got one of the prints that Ann Irvine did of the "Old Key West" resort years ago...love that one!

But my all time favorite forever and ever is the 20th Anniversary WDW litho by H.R. Russell that we bought in 1991. It is HUUUGE and has a gorgeous image of the castle with all the trees in front of it and a beautiful blue sky and Snow White is greeting two little children in mouse ears. It takes me back to WDW in an instant when I look at it


----------



## Frances999

It's great to "see" so many other Disney Art fans!



			
				Craigdarroch said:
			
		

> I have been collecting tons of Disney artwork over the years. My most recent addition is a watercolor of the French Courtyard in Epcot by Larry Dotson.


That sounds beautiful - but I'm guessing it was a one-off? Were any prints of it made? Do you have a picture?   

I have just seen some wonderful new releases ~












I've just placed an order for the bottom two but I'd love to get the Walt Disney one too. They are so beautiful!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

All three of them are gorgeous!


----------



## Craigdarroch

No...the one by Larry Dotson is actually available as a print. He does several of the other World Showcase areas as well. I also love the "Victoria Gardens" one from the Canada Pavilion.

I guess because I haven't posted enough yet, it won't allow me to add a picture or the link. But if you just go to larry dotson's webpage you can click on his WDW link and then click on the Epcot link to see all of his World Showacase artwork


----------



## Frances999

Craigdarroch said:
			
		

> No...the one by Larry Dotson is actually available as a print. He does several of the other World Showcase areas as well. I also love the "Victoria Gardens" one from the Canada Pavilion.
> 
> I guess because I haven't posted enough yet, it won't allow me to add a picture or the link. But if you just go to larry dotson's webpage you can click on his WDW link and then click on the Epcot link to see all of his World Showacase artwork


Thanks. I checked out the website and sent him an e-mail. He was so friendly and offered to ship one over to me. His work is beautiful!


----------



## Qwackertoo

I have several posters from Art of Disney and a few lithos from a few years ago that were done of each park at the F&W Festival at EPCOT.

Today I received my first LE of 795 litho framed and matted for the 50th Celebration by Manny Hernandez.  I finally decided on the landscape oriented one vs. the other he did.  I received 1/795 and was shocked to get the 1st of the edition.  I love it and it has so many characters.


----------



## Frances999

I just could not resist these two, so went ahead and ordered. Got a 10% discount which was great!











I really want these as well, but need to save up some more!!......


----------



## tweedlemom

Oh they're beautiful!  My home is full of David Doss prints, but I LOVE the work everyone else has posted as well.


----------



## rileyfamily

We love the "magic" found in Disney art. We have "Recuing Piglet" by Peter Ellenshaw. Have many signed, limited lithos by Hench, Henchy, Boyer, Marc Davis, and many others. Haven't been able to afford framing them all yet. Love the Story Book series, especially the one with the Blue Fairy - The Gift of Life is Thine. Would consider selling some as I have been stricken with a serious illness, but hate to part with any....Haaaaa! I am sure many of you understand. 

This art lifts the spirits and warms the heart. How do you put a price on something like that?


rileyfamily


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

On our recent trip in October we picked up the new Thomas Kinkade of the castle at Walt Disney World.  It is sooo beautiful!!!  We were actually at the Magic Kingdom the day he was there, but we did not see him.  We bought the painting on our last day there.  It makes a beautiful addition to the ones we already have!!!  We were originally going to buy one of the Beauty and the Beast ones.  But couldn't find the one we liked.  Then my DH remembered seeing this new one at City Hall.  The painting is great, we got the cavas one with the mahgoney frame!!  Can't talk enough about it!!!


----------



## Splash Mountain Fan

Love the Art of Disney. I would have to say my favorites are by Ellenshaw: We Can Fly & Mickey's Dream.


----------



## Babette

Congratulations on your Colemans!
If you ever get to Vegas, there was a Wyland gallery in the Alladin mall area which has some Coleman pieces including some originals (2 yrs ago it was there).  It was fun to just see them in person.

I'm a Jim Salvati addict.  Really love his Disney work and have most of his pieces.  I also have pieces (1 ea) by Mike Kupka, Trevor Carlton, Tim Rogerson and Tricia Buchanan.  I have a few drawings that I picked up at Disneyana public day "Walt's Attic" area, have nice memories of that day.


----------



## Disneywoz

We have two Ellenshaw's, the Winter Pooh scene with Pooh looking up at Owl's house, which is above the fireplace, and Walt's Magic Moment.  The real beauty of the Walt's Magic Moment is it is #1 of 150.  So it has a special place in the house and is one of the first things you see when you walk in.  I also miss those Disneyana conventions.  It was fun being with people who had the same love of the products that you did and could understand your obsession.


----------



## Ware Bears

2giddy4wdw said:


> On our recent trip in October we picked up the new Thomas Kinkade of the castle at Walt Disney World.  It is sooo beautiful!!!  We were actually at the Magic Kingdom the day he was there, but we did not see him.  We bought the painting on our last day there.  It makes a beautiful addition to the ones we already have!!!  We were originally going to buy one of the Beauty and the Beast ones.  But couldn't find the one we liked.  Then my DH remembered seeing this new one at City Hall.  The painting is great, we got the cavas one with the mahgoney frame!!  Can't talk enough about it!!!



How wonderful!  I would sooooo love this but unfortunately it's out of my budget.  However, I've got the next best thing ~ I've had a print of it shipped over from WDW and it's currently in a local shop being framed.


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

Ware Bears said:


> How wonderful!  I would sooooo love this but unfortunately it's out of my budget.  However, I've got the next best thing ~ I've had a print of it shipped over from WDW and it's currently in a local shop being framed.



I meant to buy it in the post card size so that I could have one at work too!!  But I was soooo excited about getting the painting...I forgot to buy it.  Hopefully I will get one in November when we go back!!!


----------



## DisneyMom92

I have Propinquity by David Willardson, but I haven't found the perfect spot for it. I am looking forward to acquiring more art as the budget allows.


----------



## Frances999

I absolutely could not resist this new release. Beautiful. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## deannamg

I collect Disney Fine Art, I really like Noah. Anyone else?


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

Frances999 said:


>



Oooh, I really like this one!


----------



## SandraVB79

irinajones11 said:


> Im going to purchase a 30 GB player, and Im stuck between the iPod video, zune, creative m, and creative w. The only reason Im stuck is because they all have different things that I like: iPods are slim, the zunes have a landscape/portrait screen that is bigger than the iPods and have a nice album art feature, the creative m supports many different types of video files and allows for background change, and the creative w has a nice screen. Do you know if there was a perfect mp3/video player? That would save me much time and stress.



I think this was posted in the wrong thread 


I just looked at the site with the art of Ellenshaw etc.  Does anyone have a list with prices?


----------



## Frances999

I just splashed out a little and ordered this one by James Coleman as a special piece for DD's bedroom........






...and I got the Mickey & Minnie Surfs Up for DS's room......







.....and this one for our office....






I think I get a bit carried away, DH will be shredding the credit cards soon!  



SandraVB79 said:


> I think this was posted in the wrong thread
> 
> 
> I just looked at the site with the art of Ellenshaw etc.  Does anyone have a list with prices?


I buy from a gallery in the UK, PM if you want their details. They do free shipping and I get 10% discount too.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

What is the website, that you can go on to look at them and to buy them?

Thanks!


----------



## Babette

Collector's Editions publishes the Coleman pieces.  http://www.disneyfineart.com/ 

There are many dealers sites out there that sell the pieces and list the prices.  I'm not aware if DIS board rules permit posting links to dealer sites.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Babette said:


> Collector's Editions publishes the Coleman pieces.  http://www.disneyfineart.com/
> 
> There are many dealers sites out there that sell the pieces and list the prices.  I'm not aware if DIS board rules permit posting links to dealer sites.



Can you send me a pm?


----------



## Babette

<Can you send me a pm?>
Sent!  let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## WDWFreak07

*This is a message to all who have participated in this thread.*

My Mother was looking at the paintings at the Contemporary and she LOVED a painting she saw that was filled with characters and it lit up. They had a version that lit up and one that did not, but unfortunately she did not buy it when we were there. Does anyone know where this painting can be found? When we returned it was no longer at any of the at places and we have looked online but my mother would absolutely LOVE to have this painting. Sorry i do not have a picture just remember that it had many characters on it and I am pretty sure the castle was in the background. Thanks to all! Any help is VERY appreciated!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I got into Disney Fine Art a couple of years ago.  My first piece was the Kinkade Disneyland 50th Anniversary giclee on paper.  It was quickly followed by _The Royal Waltz_ by Ron Dias(former Disney animator who worked on Sleeping Beauty) commissioned by Disney for the 45th anniversary of the film.  I have since added a Kupka piece, Salvati's Singing With the Birds, Peter and Harrison Ellenshaw's Once Upon A Dream, Larry Nikolai's _Aurora_(Nikolai is a Disney Imagineer), Carlton's Briar Rose, and John Rowe's As Beauty Sleeps. 

Through a friend of mine, I've met every single artist except Kupka and have had the Ellenshaw, Rowe, and Carlton pieces hand embellished.  I also got to visit Collectors Editions facility in February as part of the trip report in my signature.


----------



## Babette

The only thing I can think of is Lumicels which were made by Animated Animations Co.  I'm not sure they are still in business.  

This blog has info about them, but not sure exactly if the piece you saw in the Contemporary was one of these.
http://www.squidoo.com/lucimel_Art


----------



## Babette

(_I also got to visit Collectors Editions facility_)
Wow, lucky you!!  Any hints from Michael Young on what are some of the new pieces coming out?  esp any Salvati's?? 

(_I've met every single artist except Kupka_)
He's the only artist that I have met!  Guess that's what happens when you live on the east coast as does he.  Was fortunate to meet him at a signing event at Gallery of the Lakes last Dec.  He was a very nice guy, embellished all pieces that were purchased and I was fortunate to get one of his originals.

Mostly I have Salvati's, and one each of Carlton, Kupka, Rogerson, Robison and Buchanan-Benson.  Would love to get an Alvin one day, love the Pirate's piece he did as a DL/WDW park exclusive.

Wish Collector's Editions did more artist signings on the east coast.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

The only new Salvati piece I remember was the 101 Dalmatians piece which was recently released.  Speaking of Salvati, we were given a gift from Collectors of a small giclee from one of his Bambi pieces of Bambi in the forest in winter(don't remmeber the name of the piece although somebody in our group had bought the original).  

We went right during Collectors Behind the Canvas show for their dealers, so we literally saw the pieces 2 days after they were revealed to the galleries.  We were also able to buy them before they were released to the galleries.  

If you've read the article on Collectors website about their show in February, I was one of the clients of the Gallery they mentioned at the bottom of the article.  It was a neat experience.  In looking at my piece and that of some other clients in our group who bought the same piece, I realized that Rowe had embellished and enchanced the areas on my painting that dealt with the ideas we discussed in talking about the piece.  I probably spent 30 minutes or so talking with Rowe about the As Beauty Sleeps piece and 10-15 mintutes talking with Trevor Carlton.  He is really cool and funny.


----------



## AdWayInc

For my 50th bday - 2007 - we celebrated in WDW and stayed at the Boardwalk for the 1st time.... well for my DH that was a mistake because I discovered the Wyland Galleries and fell in love with Wyland's Dive Buddies.... What a wonderful bday present and since we have 3 daughters - what a perfect legacy. As for 51st bday in March - we wandered back to the Boardwalk and discovered James Coleman - needless to say I fell in love with Surfs Up.... Next year - who knows but I love Mickey & Minnie and do you see a theme?... yes the water... I have all the pics hanging in my family room. I can't wait for my 52nd bday!


----------



## amyy

I would love to own a Wyland.  I can't wait for our next trip just so I can look at them


----------



## geetey

Frances999 said:


> ...and I got the Mickey & Minnie Surfs Up for DS's room......


 
WOW!  I love this one!  It would look great in our guest room.  Thanks for introducing me to a new Disney artist.   

We have 3 Peter Ellenshaw's.  The proof set of the Mary Poppins 
The Sweeps Dance




and
Practically Perfect





My favorite one hangs over our bed though.....  
Cinderella's Grand Arrival


----------



## mnra

Hi i have a wyland with ariel sitting on the rock and i just love it. Going this fall to decide if i want another wyland (dive buddies) It sits in the living room and is simply fantastic.


----------



## Hummer2

Just received Tropical Twosome by James Coleman. It is hors d'commerce edition. Does anyone know if this is the same as the regular edition?


----------



## AdWayInc

I have the dive buddies but in tripka. 
The orgingal painting was to large for me to put on 1 wall...
but it is beautiful!


----------



## Babette

<It is hors d'commerce edition. Does anyone know if this is the same as the regular edition?> 

http://spanek.com/new-art/art-faq.php 
The HC edition is part of the entire published edition size of any print/giclee/litho.  It is included with the regular edition size, the Artist Proofs and any other prints such as Printers Proofs, etc.


----------



## berlymama2

Hello fellow art fans.  I have a collection of cels.  My collection includes:
Aladdin- Sunset Romance
Bambi- Deer To My Heart
Lion King- Cast
Lion King- Best Friends~Simba & Nala
Hercules- Earthly Companions
101 Dalmations- Puppy Disguise
Little Mermaid- Story Time with Ariel
Mulan- Beautiful Blossom (signed)
Pocahontas- Little Mischeif
Ensemble cel- Villainous Portraits

I have my eye on "A Perfect Fit" next


----------



## nickandlarisa

I have the Kinkade "New Day at Cinderella Castle" which is very special for us because my fiance proposed at the castle. I just ordered the new "Snow White Discovers the Cottage" I'm so excited for the new series, I've heard the next one will be Pinocchio!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I think it will be a great series.  There's going to be 12 total paintings and Kinkade is only doing the classics.  I'm not sure how they're defining classics.

A friend of mine came across _Aurora's Rescue_ by Peter Ellenshaw, so I hope to have it by the end of the month.


----------



## nickandlarisa

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think it will be a great series.  There's going to be 12 total paintings and Kinkade is only doing the classics.  I'm not sure how they're defining classics.
> 
> A friend of mine came across _Aurora's Rescue_ by Peter Ellenshaw, so I hope to have it by the end of the month.



Oh no, 12! I'm going to be out a lot of $$$ because I'm sure I'll love them all and I'm quickly discovering I have little will power when it comes to Disney these days! Funny how it sort of consumes you all of sudden! Do you know how often they will be released? The guy at the Kinkade gallery told me the next one will probably be out in the Spring but he was just guessing? I don't know what defines a classic or classic moment either, but I do prefer the "old school" Disney to the new modern films and animation, so hopefully the pieces will reflect some of the older stories and characters. 

I love love love the Ellenshaw pieces! If I could have one it would be the pooh Four Seasons Suite. Ok, so technically that's 4. Even though I'm talking about buying 12 Kinkades, that's in my fantasy world, not quite that well off unfortunately :-(

I saw someone's signature on these boards said something like "we bought a smaller house so we could go to Disney more often" - just starting out here, getting married next year, I can see how that makes perfect sense!


----------



## CEK40

Hi, I was just wondering how long ago and where you purchased the Proof Set of Mary Poppins?  I love Peter Ellenshaw and Mary Poppins is my favorite.  I appreciate any info that you may have.  
Again Thanks
Carla in VA


----------



## DisneyMom92

My sister and I had the pleasure of cruising last week with artist Manuel Hernandez. His work is simply beautiful. We purchased 5 pieces between the two of us. He was also very sweet and shared many stories with us regarding his painting, inspiration and process.

I also purchased 2 more Willardsons, Lovey and Dovey.


----------



## geetey

CEK40 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering how long ago and where you purchased the Proof Set of Mary Poppins? I love Peter Ellenshaw and Mary Poppins is my favorite. I appreciate any info that you may have.
> Again Thanks
> Carla in VA


 
Hi Carla, 
I think you might be responding to my post.  We actually purchased our Mary Poppins Proof set at the Disney Store in Chicago on Michigan Ave.  This was over 5 years ago during a visit, so the two pieces had to be shipped to us in TN.  We did purchase the Ellenshaw castle via the web.  We searched and found several different art galleries which had the piece in stock.  After speaking with each of them, we ordered it for delivery as well.  Perhaps you can find your pieces the same way.  

Hope that helps!
Terry


----------



## WedWay1955

I, too , miss the Disneyana conventions. ALOT!!!


----------



## dmbdisneymom

How do I order prints from disneyfineart.com? Is that even possible? Where else could I get some??

Thanks!!


----------



## Babette

<How do I order prints from disneyfineart.com?>

You need to order from an art gallery that carries pieces from Collector's Editions.   The gallery I use gives great customer service and several free perks with each purchase.  You can send me a private message via the disboards if you want contact information for them.


----------



## Frances999

Thought I would wake up this thread. Has anyone got any new additions to their collection or seen any pieces they would like? I've recently ordered these two beauties.....


----------



## Frances999

dmbdisneymom said:


> How do I order prints from disneyfineart.com? Is that even possible? Where else could I get some??
> 
> Thanks!!


PM me if you would like a link to the gallery I use. They have some great incentives and prices and worldwide shipping is free.


----------



## Babette

Very nice selections.  I have the Salvati Sorcerer piece, you'll love it!


----------



## wincarey

I am looking for Winnie the Pooh artwork done by the artist Peter Ellenshaw.  The piece I am looking for is titled  "Best Friends".  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Babette

I sent you a private message regarding your request.


----------



## nickandlarisa

Just saw this thread pop back up! Does anyone else collect the Kinkade Disney Dreams Collection?


----------



## Babette

I am not collecting the Kinkades, but have a friend who is getting them.  He is getting the same limited edition # for each release, so he'll have a full set all with the same edition number.


----------



## nickandlarisa

Babette said:


> I am not collecting the Kinkades, but have a friend who is getting them.  He is getting the same limited edition # for each release, so he'll have a full set all with the same edition number.



I'm doing the same! I just got Cinderella so that makes 4 so far. What an expensive collection, and I'm just doing the smallest canvas.


----------



## tandemteam

Can anyone provide me with a few suggestions for a couple of "must stop shops" for the next time I'm at WDW.  I've been in a few, but never really paid much attention to which ones as the Disney fine art was not exactly my thing.  Over time I have really come to enjoy some of the work by several of the artists.  On my long term wish list is Ellenshaw's Mickey's Dream and since I'm a train guy I got to get Salvati's Hogwarts Express.  

I've got to get me some deeper pockets!


----------



## Babette

When you are in WDW, the shops with the best 2D artwork are at Downtown Disney Art of Disney and in Epcot at the Art of Disney there.  They both usually have some Ellenshaw pieces.

The Wyland Gallery in either the Polynesian or at the Boardwalk both have great stuff too and feature a lot of James Coleman Disney pieces.  

With regard to the Hogwarts Salvati, since Harry Potter is not a Disney owned entity, you'll have to go to private art dealers to secure one of those; Disney won't have any within WDW.  I'll pm you with suggestions.


----------



## amyy

Where are you buying the Kinkade Disney Dreams Collection?  Do you have a list of what the upcoming pieces will be?  thanks


----------



## nickandlarisa

amyy said:


> Where are you buying the Kinkade Disney Dreams Collection?  Do you have a list of what the upcoming pieces will be?  thanks



I reposted parts of this from another thread about the Thomas Kinkade Disney Dreams Collection ... 

I purchased my canvases at a Thomas Kinkade Gallery (they have them all over the country). Only 4 out of the 12 images in the Disney Dreams Collection have been released. As far as I know its not public what the others will be. What's out so far:

1 - Snow White Discovers the Cottage (Aug 2008)





2 - Pinocchio Wishes Upon A Star (Feb 2009)





3 - Tinker Bell And Peter Pan Fly To Neverland (June 2009)





4 - Cinderella Wishes Upon A Dream (Sept 2009)





Also there are the 2 images that came out before the series started that are Disney related. 

Disneyland 50th Anniversary (Sept 2005)





A New Day at the Cinderella Castle (Oct 2007)





Can you tell I'm a huge fan of this collection?!?! Best of luck if you decide to start collecting. The canvases are pricey, but so beautiful in person, you won't be disappointed! The Castle is my favorite piece, and the first one I purchased. I have a BIG canvas of that one, but the smallest canvas size of the 4 in the Disney Dreams Collection. (Some were part of a wedding gift from my parents, we aren't ridiculously wealthy, haha.) Didn't go for the Disneyland one because we have never even been to Disneyland. Trying to budget to keep up with the collection in the future. They are said to release 2 a year, although Cinderella came out a little early. Hope this helps!


----------



## masterbret

nickandlarisa said:


> I reposted parts of this from another thread about the Thomas Kinkade Disney Dreams Collection ...
> 
> I purchased my canvases at a Thomas Kinkade Gallery (they have them all over the country). Only 4 out of the 12 images in the Disney Dreams Collection have been released. As far as I know its not public what the others will be. What's out so far:
> 
> 2 - Pinocchio Wishes Upon A Star (Feb 2009)
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm a huge fan of this collection?!?! Best of luck if you decide to start collecting. The canvases are pricey, but so beautiful in person, you won't be disappointed! The Castle is my favorite piece, and the first one I purchased. I have a BIG canvas of that one, but the smallest canvas size of the 4 in the Disney Dreams Collection. (Some were part of a wedding gift from my parents, we aren't ridiculously wealthy, haha.) Didn't go for the Disneyland one because we have never even been to Disneyland. Trying to budget to keep up with the collection in the future. They are said to release 2 a year, although Cinderella came out a little early. Hope this helps!



i'm not a collector but my father saw the Pinocchio  one, and fell in love with it, never was able to find a picture of the peice, cause we could not afford the travel costs to bring it to there home. thanks for the picture, do you know any other place to get the picture other than wdw, we are in canada btw, thanks so very much!!!


----------



## amyy

nickandlarisa-Thank you for the detailed post.  My DBF loves TK and I love Disney so this colection might be an option.  Just bought a small house and have yet to put anything on the walls.  A smaller house so we can still take our vacations 

How are you displaying them?  I was thinking about clustering 4 together on one wall.  I probably couldn't afford all 12 and I don't think we could fit them all in our house without looking cluttered.


----------



## tandemteam

Thanks Babette for the help.


----------



## nickandlarisa

amyy said:


> nickandlarisa-Thank you for the detailed post.  My DBF loves TK and I love Disney so this colection might be an option.  Just bought a small house and have yet to put anything on the walls.  A smaller house so we can still take our vacations
> 
> How are you displaying them?  I was thinking about clustering 4 together on one wall.  I probably couldn't afford all 12 and I don't think we could fit them all in our house without looking cluttered.



I can take some pics of how I have them up. We are actually in an apt now, so not a ton of space. I have the large Cinderella's Castle with 2 of the smaller dreams collection sort of in a cluster behind the couch in the living room. I have another small dreams collection off to the side of the loveseat, and the 4th small one is in a hallway. The small ones I have are 12 x 18. I think a cluster of 4 that size would look nice! We are moving into a small house soon, and I will have a little more wall space. I also think the wall space going up the stairs would be a nice way to display these, if you have a second story.


----------



## nickandlarisa

I was surprised to see this! A new release, and a whole new collection. The Princess and the Frog will apparently be the first image in the new Disney Discoveries Collection. 






Makes me think of Port Orleans Riverside, our favorite resort! But I don't think I will get hooked on this new collection just yet. Its too hard to keep up with the Dreams Collection! Perhaps they will come out with small paper prints of this eventually because I really do love it, so just wanted to share!


----------

